#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  woingenruilen ik naar randstad u naar stad groningen

## farahtom

Een gezinswoning de woning   heeft 4 kamers, waaronder 3 slaap kamers.
Voor meer informatie over de woning en foto's kunt u 

terecht bij  onder advertentie nummer:* 340915*

----------

